# Bamboo



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

does anyoneelse have live bamboo in thier tank? can anyone think of any positives or negitives to having live bamboo? i would think it should be a plus for the over all ecosystem of the tank..


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

well i dont have it persoanally but i have seen it in tanks on the net and one positive i can think of it is looks great in a well planted tank it becomes a nice focal point in the setup


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ive tried it but the bamboo didnt grow well. i think only the roots need to be submerged in water.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't think the bamboo like you get at a flower shop in those little pots is meant to be submerged fully in water.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It can be either totally submerged or halfway.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

rchan that is a cool set up. what kind of fish are in there?


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

one thing to try would be making a top with holes for the roots to grow down... like they make the betta vases out of... I think it could be pretty cool looking to have roots hanging down into your watter and a plant on top.... although it would be a lot of work on big tank


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> rchan that is a cool set up. what kind of fish are in there?


I keep crayfish in there.

Here's a bigger pic. Pic is a little dark to see them in the back.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here they're.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

When I use to keep discus, I had an extra AC50 and I just placed the bamboo in the filter instead of using the filter media. In about a couple of months the bamboo would have enough roots to fill in the filter box.
I really don't know how much nitrate they actually suck up but it was kind of cool to have a plant growing out from the back of the tank.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

nice pics.. thanks guys for the help.


----------

